

It’s OK for your open source library to be a bit shitty - GarethX
http://www.drmaciver.com/2015/04/its-ok-for-your-open-source-library-to-be-a-bit-shitty/

======
detaro
Great post. Only thing I would like to add: It's nice if people are honest
about the state of code and make info about its status and (non-)maintenance
easy to find.

On github & co many people seem to judge projects by activity, but that isn't
necessarily a good metric.

